# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  دانشگاه تربیت دبیر فنی؟

## Slow

دوستان و اساتید محترم
دانشگاه تربیت دبیر فنی شریعتی و رجایی..اعتبار مدرکشون چه جوریه؟...ینی باهاس با این مدرک بری دبیر فنی شی؟...یا چی؟

ممنون اگر راهنمایی م کنید

----------

